# Visiting SF...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. I live in SoCali. I will be visiting my dad and sister in San Francisco this Xmas holiday. I would like to continue my training while I'm up there for 4 days. Do you guys have any recommendations for good 40-60 mile routes? I am hoping not to venture too far away from the City, but don't mind driving a little if that's the only option. I don't mind climbing either...Thanks. 

Secondly, any pre-mapped out rides (ie, route slips) available? Thanks again.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Mt. Tam (Alpine Dam), and Paradise Loop.

In the East Bay, Three Bears, Pig Farm, Mt. Diablo. You can take bart to reduce the Diablo distance if you want or just go half way up.

There are many routes and maps on the internet.

http://www.sfbike.org/?maps
http://www.marinbike.org/Map/Index.shtml


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Art853 said:


> Mt. Tam (Alpine Dam), and Paradise Loop.
> 
> In the East Bay, Three Bears, Pig Farm, Mt. Diablo. You can take bart to reduce the Diablo distance if you want or just go half way up.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the links and tips. :thumbsup: Hope the weather holds up though


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Lots of good rides with maps and cue sheets here,

http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/by/BuenosAires

On average, about half the days are rainy at this time of year.

The weather is more likely to be clear north of the city or down the peninsula.

If youre going north, Mt. Tam is a great ride. Paradise loop is good too. It's mostly flat but has some nice views. as an option, you can keep going and ride out to San Quentin


----------



## dasams (Oct 6, 2009)

Cni2i said:


> I would like to continue my training while I'm up there for 4 days. Do you guys have any recommendations for good 40-60 mile routes?


Ride to the GG Bridge on Sat morning at 8am. The big boys head north through Marin to Pt Reyes Station and back. Plan on 4+ hrs of hard effort. Others do the Paradise loop through Tiburon about 2-1/2 hrs. (google maps 'paradise drive tiburon' and imagine a clockwise loop around the peninsula). Or if you want some climbing, ride the Alpine Dam loop for 3-1/2 hrs (google maps 'alpine lake fairfax ca' and look for Bolinas Fairfax rd). No one talks miles around here because the tackling of or avoidance of hills makes all the difference. It's all about the time in the saddle ("hey, you want to go out for a 2 hr spin?" instead of "let's do 40 miles"). Sort of like the SoCal guys talking about 'the 405' while here it's 'hwy 101'. On a related note, I ran 1:45 on Mt Tam today. Have no idea how far... dave


----------



## Paralizer (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a couple of mine.
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/A-great-weekend-ride
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/420937
And a good one someone else put together out to the coast
http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/SF-Stinson-7-Sisters-SF


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

dasams said:


> Ride to the GG Bridge on Sat morning at 8am. The big boys head north through Marin to Pt Reyes Station and back. Plan on 4+ hrs of hard effort. Others do the Paradise loop through Tiburon about 2-1/2 hrs. (google maps 'paradise drive tiburon' and imagine a clockwise loop around the peninsula). Or if you want some climbing, ride the Alpine Dam loop for 3-1/2 hrs (google maps 'alpine lake fairfax ca' and look for Bolinas Fairfax rd). * No one talks miles around here *because the tackling of or avoidance of hills makes all the difference. It's all about the time in the saddle ("hey, you want to go out for a 2 hr spin?" instead of "let's do 40 miles"). Sort of like the SoCal guys talking about 'the 405' while here it's 'hwy 101'. On a related note, I ran 1:45 on Mt Tam today. Have no idea how far... dave


I hear ya. I totally appreciate quality of the route....over just the actual miles :thumbsup: My tuesday rides after a 1/2 day work is only about 22 miles but consists of climbs in the 12-15% grades. Still, I like the "longevity" and the scenery of the rides too, so that's why I was hoping for a 40-60 mile ride.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Paralizer said:


> Here's a couple of mine.
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/A-great-weekend-ride
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/420937
> And a good one someone else put together out to the coast
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/SF-Stinson-7-Sisters-SF


Thank you. Greatly appreciated. That 50 mile route looks great. Didn't check to see the total elevation, but hopefully there are some climbs on that route.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey guys. Thanks for all of your input and suggestions. I am getting excited about coming up there. I will be mapping out rides for Sat. and Sun. Again, really hoping the weather will cooperate!


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

You've probably come and gone (and got wet in the process) but here are some routes my Sunday crew take. The start for all of them is the Java Hut, 600 block of Center Blvd in Fairfax, a popular start place for road and dirt riders. 

Muir Coastal Loop (68 mi, 4,400 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6170 

Tomales Loop (81mi, 4,400 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6122 

Mt Tam Figure Eight (52mi, 5,800 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6139 

Stafford Lake (41 mi, 2,360 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6177 

Big Rock/China Camp Loop (36.5 mi, 1,900 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6257

Nicasio Reservoir w/ Pt Reyes Station (39 mi, 2,398 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6384 

FOG Tam Loop (33 mi, 3,553 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6406 

Paradise Loop (32 mi, 1,135 feet)
http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6407


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Fogdweller said:


> You've probably come and gone (and got wet in the process) but here are some routes my Sunday crew take. The start for all of them is the Java Hut, 600 block of Center Blvd in Fairfax, a popular start place for road and dirt riders.
> 
> Muir Coastal Loop (68 mi, 4,400 feet)
> http://www.mapitpronto.com/index.cfm?fuseAction=routePlanner.viewDBRide&rideID=6170
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the suggestions. I was planning on coming up this Friday....but still not 100% since the forecast said rain for Sat. and Sun. in the Bay area. Plus, hate to drive through the Grapevine with heavy rain.

BTW: What are the road conditions like on the Muir Coastal Loop and the Tornales Loop? Thanks.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Cni2i said:


> BTW: What are the road conditions like on the Muir Coastal Loop and the Tornales Loop? Thanks.


Welcome to NorCal. Roads are pretty good though You want to take your time on any of the descents off of Tam. The conditions can change quickly and many of the corners are shaded and don't dry out during the day, not something you want to discover when you're leaned over and committed.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Fogdweller said:


> You've probably come and gone (and got wet in the process) but here are some routes my Sunday crew take. The start for all of them is the Java Hut, 600 block of Center Blvd in Fairfax, a popular start place for road and dirt riders.
> 
> Muir Coastal Loop (68 mi, 4,400 feet)
> Map It Pronto - Muir Woods Coastal Loop
> ...


Hey guys,

I ended up doing about 75 miles with 6000' of climbing. You guys have a beautiful "backyard"! I climb the mountains here in Socal (San Gabriel, GMR, Baldy, etc.) but none are as scenic as the ride up Tam. Will be back soon 

BTW: I am bummed that I can't make it to the 50th anniversary of Mt. Tam Century next weekend. I will have to plan better next year.


----------

